# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Εφιάλτης με νάρκισσο πρώην

## Τramonto

Δε θέλω να υπάρχει το θέμα και όλες οι λεπτομέρειες,γι'αυτό έκανα τροποποίηση γιατί δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα διαγραφής θέματος.Αφορούσε άτομο νάρκισσο που δεν μου φέρθηκε ώριμα.

(όσοι δεν γνωρίζετε γι'αυτά τα άτομα,αν ψάξετε στο ίντερνετ το πως φέρονται στις ερωτικές σχέσεις και τι κακό προκαλούν στους άλλους θα καταλάβετε)

1) http://e-psychology.gr/personality/4...ality-disorder
2) http://like.philenews.com/el-gr/psyc.../1359/lefkosia
3)http://psychologein.dagorastos.net/2...11/narcissism/

----------


## kerasi

Χωστου τα να σου φυγουν τ απωθημενα γτ τωρα περνας την ωρα σκεπτομενη τι θα λεγες, τι εγινε κλπ αλλα δε νομιζω να εχει καποιο αντικτυπο. Βασικα ομως βλεπω οτι τρελενεσαι παρα πολυ, ενω ειναι πολυ ανθρωπινο να σε οδηγει η ελξη. Ουτε ειναι τιποτα ανηθικο, μην κοιτας που μας εχουν περασει την αποψη οτι η γυναικα δεν πρεπει να απολαμβανει το σεξ. Με τον αλλον που εισαστε σαν φιλοι ας πουμε μην προχωρησεις σε κατι ερωτικο, θα ναι κριμα, αν τον βλεπεις να σε γουσταρει κοφτου τον αερα γτ θα μπλεχτειτε. Αμα θελει φιλικα οκ.

----------


## Τramonto

ναι.... ωραιο πραμα η ελξη αλλα οταν βλεπεις οτι μετά χαλιεσαι κτλ το κοβεις

----------


## kerasi

Εαν θες τη γνωμη μου μη λες τιποτα. Εαν τυχον καπου συναντηθεις ή σε κανενα φβ κλπ, να σαι νορμαλ, οχι μουτρα. Σε λιγο καιρο θα σου χει φυγει γτ κ να του τα πεις δεν θ αλλαξει κατι, αυτος θα σου πει τα δικα του ή δε θα δωσει σημασια. Το πιο καλο που μπορεις να κανεις αν εισαι ξυπνια ειναι να μαθεις απ αυτο ωστε να μη γινει παλι το ιδιο. Αλλωστε δεν ειναι οτι σου ταξε κατι κ δεν το τηρησε, ηξερες οτι ειναι γκομενακιας, δε σου πουλησε δρακο φιονα μοναδικη μου αγαπη. Αν λοιπον βλεπεις οτι θελεις ολο το πακετο που λεγεται σχεση, μπορεις να αξιποιησεις αυτη την εμπειρια για να μαθεις. Πολλα απ αυτα που λες αρχικα ειναι κλασσικα δηλαδη. Να σε ρωτησω πως γνωριστηκατε?

----------


## Τramonto

> Εαν θες τη γνωμη μου μη λες τιποτα. Εαν τυχον καπου συναντηθεις ή σε κανενα φβ κλπ, να σαι νορμαλ, οχι μουτρα. Σε λιγο καιρο θα σου χει φυγει γτ κ να του τα πεις δεν θ αλλαξει κατι, αυτος θα σου πει τα δικα του ή δε θα δωσει σημασια. Το πιο καλο που μπορεις να κανεις αν εισαι ξυπνια ειναι να μαθεις απ αυτο ωστε να μη γινει παλι το ιδιο. Αλλωστε δεν ειναι οτι σου ταξε κατι κ δεν το τηρησε, ηξερες οτι ειναι γκομενακιας, δε σου πουλησε δρακο φιονα μοναδικη μου αγαπη. Αν λοιπον βλεπεις οτι θελεις ολο το πακετο που λεγεται σχεση, μπορεις να αξιποιησεις αυτη την εμπειρια για να μαθεις. Πολλα απ αυτα που λες αρχικα ειναι κλασσικα δηλαδη. Να σε ρωτησω πως γνωριστηκατε?


Ακριβώς επειδή ήξερα τι ήταν δεν ήθελα να το συνεχίσω....Εννοείται έμαθα από αυτό. Αυτοί άμα διαβάσεις, θέλουν συνέχεια άτομα να τους επιβεβαιώνουν -κάτι σαν τρόπαια δηλαδή, μετά αφού τους δίνεις ότι θέλουν σου τα γυρνάνε και ψάχνουν άλλη επιβεβαίωση και γενικά είναι περίεργη η φάση τους.

----------


## kerasi

Ναι αν λαβουμε υποψη ολο το σκηνικο βγαινει ενα στυλ οτι σε κυνηγησε πολυ αρχικα κ μολις σ εριξε εχασε το ενδιαφερον κ πουλαει τρελιτσα. Θα σε πω 3 στοιχεια να με πεις αν πεφτω μεσα. Οταν σου μιλαει σε κοιταει στα ματια οχι κατω ή λοξα, σου κανει αστειακια ετσι σαν πειραγματα και εχει πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση εως αλαζονας θα λεγαμε.

----------


## Τramonto

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση κατόπιν συνεννόησης με τον θεματοθέτη.

----------


## kerasi

Ειμαι ο ιδιος ετσι κοπελα μου! :-P

----------


## Τramonto

> Ειμαι ο ιδιος ετσι κοπελα μου! :-P


αχαχαχαχ!

Μια που σε βρήκα και λες έχεις ίδια στοιχεία, πες εσύ με ποια συμπεριφορά θα είχες λίγο πειραχτεί. Αδιαφορία κτλ;

----------


## kerasi

Δεν θελω να απαντησω γτ πρεπει να σε ρωτησω και αλλα πραγματα. Εκτος απ αυτο θελω να σε ρωτησω εγω κατι αλλο να μου πεις. Στειλε μου στο μειλ του γιαχου που βλεπεις στο μωβ εικονιδιο, για να μη το γραψω εδω. Σε αυτα που μπορουμε να πουμε δεν εχω κατι αλλο να προσθεσω.

----------


## Remedy

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση κατόπιν συνεννόησης με τον θεματοθέτη.


αν χαρηκες το σεξ, ολα καλως καμωμενα. αν προχωρησες σε αυτο με την ελπιδα να ειστε καλυτερα στο μελλον, να κανετε σχεση κλπ, πολυ λαθος κινηση.

----------


## Remedy

αν το μονο που ηθελε ειναι να κανει 1-2 φορες σεξ μαζι σου, οποιαδηποτε συμπεριφορα και να εχεις δεν προκειται να τον πειραξει.
αν ομως δειξεις οτι ασχολεισαι ακομα, θα χαρει κι απο πανω γιατι συνεχιζεις να επιβεβαιωνεις την ματαιοδοξια του.
η καλυτερη συμπεριφορα που μπορεις να δειξεις ειναι η πληρης αδιαφορια και να μην ξανασχοληθεις ποτε.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...εδώ κολλάει αυτό που έχω γράψει άπειρες φορές στο φόρουμ
Υπάρχει μια στρεβλή εντύπωση μερικών γυναικών για το σεξ, όπου το χρησιμοποιούν για να κάνουν σχέση, υποβάλλοντας τον άλλο σε ένα εκατομμύριο συναισθηματικά τεστ μέχρι να βεβαιωθούν ότι δεν τις βλέπει σαν @@.
Το αποτέλεσμα σχεδόν πάντα το ίδιο: ο άντρας που έχει επικεντρωθεί μόνο πως θα πηδήξει και αναγκάζεται να πει ένα κάρο ψέμματα για να το καταφέρει, όταν φτάνει στο στόχο του, απλά πάει παρακάτω.
Στη δική σου περίπτωση, ούτε καν πούλησε παραμύθι ο τυπος, ξεκάθαρος ήταν.
Το να μη θέλει σχέση, αλλά να πηδάει από δω και από κει, δεν είναι διαταραχή είναι επιλογή.
Τι ηλικίες εχετε?

----------


## Τramonto

> .......
> ενας ανθρωπος που επιλεγει να μην εχει σχεση μαζι σου, αλλα "μια απ τα ιδια" που κανει και με πολλες αλλες γυναικες, δεν ειναι αρρωστος .



Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι το σεξ έγινε γρήγορα σε εμάς στην αρχή.Δεν υπήρχε κάτι να πάρει που δεν είχε πάρει από πριν και οι δυο το ζήσαμε αυτό. Μετά το σεξ κυνήγησε. Η χημεία μας το παραδέχτηκε ότι ήταν πολύ έντονη.Δεν πρόλαβε να γίνει σχεση,ούτε περίμενα κιόλας, αλλά δεν περίμενα τόσο απότομο το κοψιμο γιατί μιλούσαμε για μήνες κτλ.Το άτομο έχει πάρα πολλά ναρκισσιστικά στοιχεία,αλλά είναι κρίμα να ασχοληθούμε με το πρόβλημα του τώρα. Αυτή η επιλογή ζωής που λες δεν σε κάνει άρρωστο αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλα πολλά στοιχεία που μπορώ να πω για τον χαρακτήρα του αλλά πραγματικά βαριέμαι.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Το αν το άτομο αυτό πάσχει από ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας είναι άλλο θέμα, πιθανόν ναι, πιθανόν όχι, δε δίνεις αρκετές πληροφορίες, 


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση κατόπιν συνεννόησης με τον θεματοθέτη.

----------


## Remedy

> Α μιλαμε για 2 πηδηματα??Αρα οχι για ναρκισσισμο αλλα για οξεια καλπαζουσα καβλοσυναντηση μικρης διαρκειας για να μιλησομεν και επιστημονικα!
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/connie_1.gif


σε τρωει ο κωλος σου εσενα για αλλες 15 σελιδες, επειδη ελειπες...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Α μιλαμε για 2 πηδηματα??Αρα οχι για ναρκισσισμο αλλα για οξεια καλπαζουσα καβλοσυναντηση μικρης διαρκειας για να μιλησομεν και επιστημονικα!
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/connie_1.gif


..ολολοολλλ

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω απλα προσπαθω να δωσω μια πιο επιστημονικη προσεγγιση μιας και μιλαμε για διαταραχες..

----------


## Τramonto

υπαρχουν πολλων ειδων ναρκισσοι. εγω μιλω για τον ναρκισσο ερωτυλο καζανοβα κατι που πρεπει να το ψαξεις για να καταλαβεις τι και πως φερεται με βαση και τον υπολοιπο χαρακτηρα του, υπαρχουν απειρα στο ιντερνετ.
σιγα μην ειναι ναρκισσος καποιος που επιλεγει να ζει ετσι.εγω γι αυτον μιλησα επειδη τον ξερω
οχι δεν ηταν μονο 2 πηδηματα.
αλλα εφοσον δεν ειναι κακο αυτο που επαθα (!) νομιζω οτι το θεμα εχει τελειωσει.

----------


## Remedy

> υπαρχουν πολλων ειδων ναρκισσοι. εγω μιλω για τον ναρκισσο ερωτυλο καζανοβα κατι που πρεπει να το ψαξεις για να καταλαβεις τι και πως φερεται με βαση και τον υπολοιπο χαρακτηρα του, υπαρχουν απειρα στο ιντερνετ.





> σιγα μην ειναι ναρκισσος καποιος που επιλεγει να ζει ετσι.εγω γι αυτον μιλησα επειδη τον ξερω
> οχι δεν ηταν μονο 2 πηδηματα.
> αλλα εφοσον δεν ειναι κακο αυτο που επαθα (!) νομιζω οτι το θεμα εχει τελειωσει.




βεβαιως ειναι κακο αυτο που επαθες.
αλλα δεν λυνεται με το να του ζητησεις εξηγησεις που δεν ηθελε να συνεχισετε...

----------


## Vagabond

> Ο χαρακτηρας του πρωην και της θεμτοθετριας στην προκειμενη δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο , σημασια εχει εαν βαλεις τη στυγνη λογικη κατω , οτι ειναι μια υποθεση τελειωμενη και αναλωνεται και υποφερει χωρις λογο


Ακριβώς αυτό. 

Κι ας κρατήσει ο καθένας την άποψή του για το αν ήταν νάκρισσος ή κωλοχαρακτήρας ή απλά ξενέρωσε ή ότιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## Τramonto

εψαξα μεσα μου το γιατι αφησα ενα τετοιο ατομο που δεν με ικανοποιουσε εξαρχης να με προβληματιζει και εμαθα πραματα για εμενα .εννοειται δεν λυνεται με το να του ζητησω εξηγησεις, αμα του πω κατι θα ειναι για εμενα. στην ουσια ειναι καποιος που δεν αξιζει να σκεφτομαι. το κατανοω με τη λογικη. Αλλα εδω παει και λιγο ο θυμος μου,μη νομιζετε οτι δεν ψαχνομαι.απλα αμα ειστε στη κατασταση μη νομιζετε οτι ενεργειτε παντα κουλ. ολα στη ζωη ειναι. ανθρωποι ειμαστε.

----------


## Τramonto

στην αρχη ειχα ντραπει τοσο πολυ γι αυτο που εζησα, το πηρα προσωπικα ως ξεφτιλα....με αποτελεσμα να σκεφτομαι κακα πραματα. κριμα το ξερω αλλα απο εδω να καταλαβαιτε ποσο αυστηρη ειμαι με τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> στην αρχη ειχα ντραπει τοσο πολυ γι αυτο που εζησα, το πηρα προσωπικα ως ξεφτιλα....με αποτελεσμα να σκεφτομαι κακα πραματα. κριμα το ξερω αλλα απο εδω να καταλαβαιτε ποσο αυστηρη ειμαι με τον εαυτο μου.


Κανεις δεν μπορει να σου υπογραψει συμβολαιο σε μια γνωριμια!Κατι τον ξενερωσε?Ηταν καφρος?Ολα παιζουν..Το ερωτημα ειναι γιατι εσυ το πηρες ως *προσωπικη* ξεφτιλα και οχι σαν μια γνωριμια που απλα απετυχε ή δεν εκατσε..Δεν θεωρω οτι υπαρχουν διαταραχες εδω.

----------


## Τramonto

> Κανεις δεν μπορει να σου υπογραψει συμβολαιο σε μια γνωριμια!Κατι τον ξενερωσε?Ηταν καφρος?Ολα παιζουν..Το ερωτημα ειναι γιατι εσυ το πηρες ως *προσωπικη* ξεφτιλα και οχι σαν μια γνωριμια που απλα απετυχε ή δεν εκατσε..Δεν θεωρω οτι υπαρχουν διαταραχες εδω.


εχεις δικιο οτι δεν θα επρεπε να το παρω προσωπικα.στην αρχη με αντιμετωπιζε αλλιως και μετα αφου τον επιβεβαιωσα αλλαξε.επισης ανεχομουν οτι να ναι συμπεριφορες επειδη τοτε δεν ημουν τοσο καλα και ελεγα "ελα μωρε δε πειραζει πλακα κανει". εδω παει η ξεφτιλα που λεω. ανεχομουν πραματα που κανονικα δεν ανεχομαι.προχθες διαβαζα κατι συμπεριφορες απο ατομα που γνωρισαν τετοιους,ηταν σαν να τον περιγραφουν. και μιλαω γενικα απο ολη τη συμπεριφορα του οχι μονο στα ερωτικα.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αχ μην διαβαζεις την "οριακη μου αγαπη" εχουν βγαλει τους παντες με Ι5!

----------


## Τramonto

> Αχ μην διαβαζεις την "οριακη μου αγαπη" εχουν βγαλει τους παντες με Ι5!



χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Τramonto

βασικα χαζομαρα εκανα με αυτο το θεμα. επρεπε να ξεκινησω αλλο που να λεει το ποσο αυστηρη ειμαι με τον εαυτο μου σε σημειο καταστροφικο.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> βασικα χαζομαρα εκανα με αυτο το θεμα. επρεπε να ξεκινησω αλλο που να λεει το ποσο αυστηρη ειμαι με τον εαυτο μου σε σημειο καταστροφικο.


Νομιζω εχεις δικιο...

----------

